# Some Folks Call it a Cuban.....



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

I call it an ISOM......uh huh


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

:r :r :r :r :r


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

ResIpsa said:


> I call it an ISOM......uh huh


:r :r


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Ur sure got a purty mouth Vic...


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

this is so ISOM (you gotta say it ... like it's an actual word) - eye sum
jaibería,
~d. @ FNSH


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

I like them French fried potaters.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

crazy bird crazy bird:r


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

I call a spade a spade and Cubans Cubans


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Roses are red
Violets are blue
I like peanut butter
Can you ride a bike?


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

The Professor said:


> this is so ISOM (you gotta say it ... like it's an actual word) - eye sum
> jaibería,
> ~d. @ FNSH


ISOM rhymes with genome right?


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Here is an ISOM website.
I sure hope I didn't break any rules.:r

http://www.isom.org/


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Here is an ISOM website.
> I sure hope I didn't break any rules.:r
> 
> http://www.isom.org/


ban him!!! :bn


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Here is an ISOM website.
> I sure hope I didn't break any rules.:r
> 
> http://www.isom.org/


Thanks for sharing.

:fu :fu :fu


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Here is an ISOM website.
> I sure hope I didn't break any rules.:r
> 
> http://www.isom.org/


mmmm intellegent design and all that. Thanks Carlos.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Here is the official definition of ISOM from the ISOM.org website.
Quite self explanatory.

What is ISOM? PDF | Print | E-mail 

• The internationally-recognized name for the International School of Ministry®.

• A church-based video training program.

• A complete training curriculum, including a facilitator’s guide, workbooks, group discussions, homework assignments and tests.

• A bilingual program that is available in over 60 languages. Please note we also now have a non-bilingual version called ISOM Express for English only students. This new version cuts in half the time required to take ISOM lectures.

• A school where English- and non-English-speaking students can learn side-by-side.

• A program that respects pastoral leadership and authority.

• A powerful missions tool.

• An opportunity for every willing person in the Church to be trained for ministry.

• A professionally-recorded curriculum.

• A curriculum with well-known teachers that impart life messages in their areas of expertise.

• A cost-effective program that is easy to implement.

• A school where knowledge, character, and spiritual gifts are equally taught.

• A program with no denominational ties.

• A program through which the power of the Holy Spirit is manifested.


----------



## kvaughan (Jul 11, 2006)

Blueface said:


> • A cost-effective program that is easy to implement.


Sign me up for some ISOMs then! :w


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Roses are red
> Violets are blue
> I like peanut butter
> Can you ride a bike?


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

You all know how I feel about the term ISOM.

Let's try and fool the govt. and call it an ISOM, they will never know.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

I like the way you talk!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I-SOM,
U-SOM,
WE-all-SOM,
For ISOM.....


----------



## Stonato~ (Dec 22, 2006)

Is everybody hammered tonight?

ok, here's one:

Rose are red
Violets are blue
Some poems ryhme
And some poems don't

:fu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Roses are red,
Violets are blue,
I'm a schizophrenic,
And so am I.


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

Sandman said:


> You all know how I feel about the term ISOM.
> 
> Let's try and fool the govt. and call it an ISOM, they will never know.


Most people don't realize this is actually short for a side effect of purchasing many boxes of delectable tobacco products from a certain country.

ISOM = *I* *S*ometimes *O*we *M*oney

:ss


----------



## Stonato~ (Dec 22, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Roses are red,
> Violets are blue,
> I'm a schizophrenic,
> And so am I.


:r:r
Nice.


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

M1903A1 said:


> Most people don't realize this is actually short for a side effect of purchasing many boxes of delectable tobacco products from a certain country.
> 
> ISOM = *I* *S*ometimes *O*we *M*oney
> 
> :ss


then I should them CCD = Credit Card Debit :r


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Roses are red
Violets are blue
How you do?


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I like mustard and biscuits....


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

hmmmm.... biscuits and gravy


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Mustard and gravy......MMMMMM


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

MMMMM................Gravy Train


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Blueface said:


> MMMMM................Gravy Train


MMMM....Trains.


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> MMMM....Trains.


One's good, two's better....


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> MMMM....Trains.


A man and a train......
A train and a man.......
Classic!!!:r


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> MMMM....Trains.


Tom's slipping, I expected a whole different type video with train in the title coming from you buddy...:r


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

who is that person in the picture?


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Blueface said:


> A man and a train......
> A train and a man.......
> Classic!!!:r


One of the CS ISOM's posts!

What's it like being an ISOM Carlos?

As I think more about this, my grandparents on my mothers side emigrated here from Ireland. Does that mean they were INOM's??

Should I stop telling people I'm half Irish, and say I'm half INOM???

these are the questions that keep me awake at night...


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

MeNimbus said:


> who is that person in the picture?


Me, why do you ask?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

drevim said:


> Tom's slipping, I expected a whole different type video with train in the title coming from you buddy...:r


That song played in the beginning of the movie "Emperor of the North Pole" (later changed to "Emperor of the North), starring Ernie Borgnine and Lee Marvin as a sadistic train conductor and a free-riding hobo respectively. Always liked the movie, and the song.

No trains in my life Ian, until we meet again.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

ResIpsa said:


> I call it an ISOM......uh huh


wit mustard umm hummmm


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

EyEsore!!

Zeitgeist.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

ResIpsa said:


> One of the CS ISOM's posts!
> 
> What's it like being an ISOM Carlos?
> 
> ...


Does this mean you are a half wit?


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

kvm said:


> I like them French fried potaters.


And that potted meat is real good too , eumm hmm .


----------

